# Bildhöhe so einstellen, das 100% der Seite ausgefüllt sind.



## daDom (31. August 2003)

Kommt total duzmm diese Frage, aber kriegs einfach nicht hin.

hab ein Bild, das 5px hoch ist, und möcht es auf 100% der Seite bringen.

Aber mit der einstellung witdh=100% geht es nicht.

HIILFE!


----------



## aNero (31. August 2003)

das heist ja auch nicht witdh sonder width!


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. August 2003)

> *Bildhöhe* so einstellen, das 100% der Seite ausgefüllt sind.


In dem Fall heisst es weder witdh noch width, sondern height.


----------



## daDom (1. September 2003)

Meine ich doch - aber hier scheint ja niemand zu sein, der Ahnung hat...

Also ich hätte mehr vo neuch erwartet...

Vor allem aber, weil hier so much User registriert sind


----------



## Noby (1. September 2003)

Hi
also ich bezwiefle ja stark, dass es mit der Angabe 100% funktionieren kann. Denn wenn du die Größe des Bildes als 100% angibst, bleibt es so gross , wie es eigentlich ist. Denn die Grössenangabe im Image Tage bestimmt die Grösse des Bildes, aber nicht relativ zu einem anderen Element, sondern relativ zu der Originalgröße des Bildes. Ich bin mir übrigens gar nicht sicher ob da Prozentangabe erlaubt sind.
Ich würde das ganze so machen:
Setzte das Bild in einer Tabelle als Hintergrundbild ein, und formatiere es dan mit CSS.

Ciao
Noby


----------



## Xaicon (1. September 2003)

Es wäre garnicht mal schlecht wenn man das bild dazu sehen würden....
wenn es aneinander gesetzt werden soll würd ich das so machen:

```
<TABLE  height="100%" widht="breite vom bild" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
<TR height="100%">
 <TD background="bild.jpg" widht="breite vom bild">
 </TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
```


----------



## daDom (2. September 2003)

Yo man, genauso hab ich es auch schon gestern gemacht  

ich wollt es auch schon hier reinschreiben, aber danke für deine arbeit!

*EINFACH DAS BILD ALS HINTERGRUND IN EINER 
TABELLE SETZEN UND DIESE AUF 100% DER SEITENHÖHE SETZEN*


----------

